# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Reforestarán comunidades de Cajamarca con un millón 400 mil plantones

## Bruno Cillóniz

Un millón 400 mil plantones de pino y eucalipto plantará en los próximos días la municipalidad provincial de Cajamarca en diversas comunidades, en virtud del convenio suscrito entre la minera Yanacocha y el Programa Nacional de Manejo de Cuencas Hidrográficas y Conservación de Suelos (Pronamachcs). 
Esta iniciativa se desarrolla en el marco del proyecto de reforestación Silvo Pasturas, ejecutado desde el año pasado en la zona gracias al convenio suscrito entre ambas instituciones. 
El regidor Wilfredo Poma Rojas, presidente de la comisión de recursos naturales y medio ambiente de la comuna, explicó que el proyecto está orientado a la gestión del agua, mantener los acuíferos naturales en las zonas andinas y de esa forma evitar el proceso de erosión de suelos. 
Mencionó que el proyecto Silvo Pasturas se inició el año pasado con una inversión de un millón 960 mil nuevos soles, de los cuales la empresa minera aportó 260 mil y la municipalidad un millón 700 mil.  
Además, se cuenta con el apoyo técnico del Pronamachcs para el cultivo de los plantones a través de sus viveros en las zonas Tartar y La Perla. 
En 2008 se plantaron un millón de pinos y eucaliptos en terrenos no aptos para la agricultura, en las cuencas de La Encañada, Combayo, Azufre, Quinuamayo, Río Grande y Chamis.  
El proyecto también incluye capacitación a los pobladores para garantizar el manejo y la sostenibilidad de los bosques, sostuvo Poma Rojas, al agregar que las comunidades se encargarán de administrar los bosques y en el futuro beneficiarse con la extracción de madera.  
En otro momento, el regidor anunció que el Fondo de Solidaridad Cajamarca, que administra el aporte voluntario de la minera Yanacocha, aprobó un partida de 4 millones de soles para los próximos tres años (2009-2011), a fin de continuar el proyecto de reforestación en las cuencas altas de Cajamarca y distritos cercanos.  *Fuente:* *www.andina.com.pe** (14/01/09)* *Foto: Andina* Temas similares: Artículo: Reforestarán con algodón nativo zona de amortiguamiento de Pómac Iniciarán proyecto de reforestación en 80 comunidades de Huancavelica Reforestarán mil hectáreas en provincia huanuqueña de Lauricocha Reforestarán zonas altoandinas de Lima con un millón de plantones Reforestarán comunidades de Cajamarca con un millón 400 mil plantones

----------

